# Wie seht ihr uns?



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wie seht ihr eigentlich die Marke be quiet!?
Wie würdet ihr be quiet! bzw. unsere Produkte generell beschreiben?

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Jimini (11. Mai 2011)

be quiet! ist seit ein paar Jahren meine Lieblings-Netzteilmarke, vorher setzte ich meist auf Enermax. Ich gehe bei Netzteile nach Effizienz, Lautstärke und Preis, und da wurde ich von be quiet! noch nicht enttäuscht. Die Netzteile werden in ziemlich verschiedenen Systemen (Server, Router/Firewall und Desktop-Rechner) eingesetzt und arbeiten so, wie ich es erwarte: leise und zuverlässig.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr einer der typischen PC-Enthusiasten bin - ich spiele sehr wenig und auch die Zeit des Übertaktens und der High-End-Systeme ist bei mir vorbei.

MfG Jimini


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir stehen beQuiet! Netzteile vor allem wegen der Lautstärke ganz oben auch der Wunschliste. Die Qualität ist vor allem bei den neuen Serien (E8/P9) auf allerhöchstem Niveau. Die Silent Wings sind auch tolle Lüfte, waren ja lange auch DIE besten.
Die CPU-Kühler finde ich auch vor allem wegen der Optik und Lautstärke top  Weiter so


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Mai 2011)

Ich kann bis jetzt nichts Negatives von  beQuiet Netzteilen sagen, da ich bis jetzt nie Probleme damit hatte

Von der Qualität bis hin zum Kunden dienst passt alles


----------



## Tiz92 (11. Mai 2011)

Gute Netzteile und bei den Lüftern kommt mir nix anderes in den PC. Also ich sehe in BeQuiet eine Marke in der noch viel Potential steckt. Vielleicht habt ihr Lust auch Grakas und Mainboards mal anzubieten. Eure Produkte würde ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen. Aber setzt bitte immer auf Qualität, auch wenns manchmal ein paar Euronen mehr kostet.


----------



## IconX (11. Mai 2011)

Bequiet ist für mich eine Edelmarke, die im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern dabei auf humanem Preisniveau bleibt.

Edelmarke würde ich dabei als einen Hersteller definieren, der Qualität (Leistung, Haptik usw.) und Kundenfreundlichkeit vereint. 

Ausserdem ist es gut, dass Bequiet seinem Namen alle Ehre macht - Schön Leise Produkte sind mir aufgrund meines Boxensystems sehr wichtig.

Edit: Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, wie wäre es mit dem Einstieg in den Grafikkartenmarkt? Leise Modelle sind größtenteils rar gesät, und wer Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet hat sollte doch auch da erfolgreich sein .


----------



## Rolk (11. Mai 2011)

Also wenn du so fragst, ich halte Be Quiet für gut, aber auch für überbewertet. Soll heissen ich kann den Hype der manchmal um Be Quiet herrscht nicht ganz nachvollziehen, angesichts massenhaft konkurrenzfähiger Mitbewerber und ihrer Produkte. Muss wohl (auch) am Namen liegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2011)

BeQuiet war und ist mittlerweile wohl wieder ein guter Hersteller in Bezug auf Netzteile. Ich persönlich tue mich schwer noch eines Neu im Laden zu erwerben nach meinem mehrfachen Fehlversuch. Mußte innerhalb 24 H das Netzteil 2 x tauschen wegen Defekte und der Ersatz hielt nur 1 Jahr ( die Spuren im Gehäuse deutlich länger ). Zu den Kühlern kann ich nix sagen, ausser das die mir recht teuer erscheinen wie die Lüfter teilweise auch. Es fehlt auch ein wenig Mut zur Farbe, aber man kann es nicht jedem recht machen.


----------



## X Broster (15. Mai 2011)

Bequiet, wie der Name schon verrät, bietet für den dt. relevanten Markt sehr leise Komponenten. Dazu zählen alle Paarungen mit Silent Wings. Wobei wir am nächsten Punkt sind. Der Qualität. Die Lüfter sind einfach qualitativ höchster Güte. Fasst man den Lüfterrahmen bei 5V an, sind keinerlei Vibrationen zu spüren, das nenn ich hochmodern! Bei mehr Vollt obenrein nur minimal und dabei sehr leise.

Eure Netzteile von FSP sind gut, man hört aber von öfteren Ausfällen(war selbst einmal betroffen), auch seid ihr zB. sehr spät ins 80 Plus Gold Geschäft eingestiegen. Das nimmt man so als Kunde wahr, übrings eure L7 Serie ist wirklich gut für Einsteiger gemacht(P/L), das Geschäft ist leider dort knallhart.

Aber was mich Wundert: Wie ich mitbekommen habe, seit ihr neben kleinen Versuchen "nur" in Europa aktiv.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (15. Mai 2011)

Die Netzteile find eich ganz ok ich finde aber Superflower und Enermax besser.Die Lüfter finde cih sehr sehr gut. Die Lüfter gefallen mir bei euch eigentlich am besten. die Cpu Kühler sehen auch ansprechend aus ich brauch aber kein da ich bald wakü habe.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2011)

Mein nächstes NT wird zwar kein BeQuiet, was aber nicht an eurer Qualität liegt, sondern daran, dass ihr nicht das habt, was ich will. 

Dafür kauf ich mir noch ein paar Lüfter von euch.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure bisherigen Antworten.

@Nailgun
Was hättest du denn gern?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

Also solches ist die Marke be quiet keine schlechte sondern einer der Besten, von den Lüftern her und von ihren Netzteilen selbst die Kühler sind annehmbar und teilweise sogar hervorragend. Sie spielt bei allen dreien ganz oben mit. So lang ich nicht alle Mitarbeiter von be quiet mögen muss um sie sehr gut zu finden bin ich noch immer ein Fan von ihr!


----------



## Kusanar (17. Mai 2011)

Hab genau ein Netzteil das NICHT von BeQuiet stammt, die restlichen 3 Rechner werden mit "künstlichen Herzen" von BeQuiet angetrieben. Abgeraucht ist mir bis dato nur eines, wobei da zum Teil auch die Komponenten schuld sind (allerdings frage ich mich, warum damals der Überstromschutz vom Netzteil nicht gezogen hat ).
*
Fazit: *Qualität OK, Zubehör OK. Gibt eigentlich nichts worüber ich mich akut beschweren müsste oder könnte  Lieber ein paar Euro mehr und ein gutes BeQuiet mit Kabelmanagement gekauft, als einen China-Böller verbaut der die Hardware versaut...

*Vorschläge: *Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber Kabelmanagement für den ATX-Hauptstrang gibts bei euch nicht? Das wäre das einzige, was ich mir noch wünschen könnte. Macht 1.) das Sleeven einfacher und 2.) kann man dann den Strang auch mal austauschen, wenn er entweder zu kurz oder zu lang ist. Den optionalen (kürzeren oder längeren) Strang könntet ihr dann ja im Zubehör verkaufen.

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ihr der Qualität und der Verarbeitung treu bleibt und weiterhin gute, bezahlbare Netzteile für uns bastelt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Anregung fällt mir noch ein, bitte bitte bitte macht mal ein KM mit abnehmbaren Steckern. So kann man sich selber aussuchen was man an einen Strang hängt oder nicht. Also Modulare Stecker das wers noch und vielleicht ein wenig maß halten mit der Länge eurer Netzteilen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

Voll modular ist doch aber Unsinn, denn den 24 Pin und den 4/8 Pin brauchst du doch sowieso immer. 


Ich finde BeQuiet OK, die Kabel und die Stecker der Dark Power P9 Serie sind erste Sahne, was mich stört ist, dass die Geräte sehr lang sind, sie passen nicht optimal ins Gehäuse, der NT Lüfter ist nicht dort, wo beim Gehäuse die Öffnung ist (weil das NT zu lang ist). Daran müsst ihr noch mal etwas arbeiten (z.B. sich mit den Gehäuseherstellern zusammensetzen oder noch besser: ihr baut ein eigenes Gehäuse  )

Außerdem könnte das Gehäuse des P9 etwas hochwertiger wirken, ich meine, es ist schon gut, aber irgendwie fehlt der letzte Schliff.

Und bei den Kühlern muss ist sagen, dass sie sehr gut sind (ich hab ja beide), dennoch schläft die Konkurrenz ja auch nie, werden da also noch mal neue Kühler kommen oder die aktuellen überarbeitet? Denn gerade wenns an die Grenze geht, könnte der Dark Rock Pro C1 noch einen Tick besser/leiser sein.

Bei den Lüfter weiß ich jetzt nicht so, die Silent Wings sind klasse, aber man kann ja immer mal wieder was verbessern, auch wenns nur Kleinigkeiten sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2011)

Ich denke mal auch das etwas Farbe den Produkten gut tun würde, gerade für Modder. Vielleicht auch eine Serie von LED Lüftern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

Bei Cougar wirds auch keine LED Netzteile geben, ich denke mal, dass BeQuiet sowas ebenso wenig plant, aber vielleicht mal eine extra Serie in verschiedenen Farben, hochwertige Farben, sowas kann sicher mal nicht schaden.
Wichtig wäre auch, dass die neue Pure Power Serie gut wird, gerade für Office System und kleinere Teile, ich vermisse ein kleines Netzteil für stromsparende Systeme, wie AMDs Fusion. Es ist ärgerlich, bei so einem System ein 400 Watt Netzteil verbauen zu müssen, weils keine kleineren mit genügend Anschlüssen gibt.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde zwar das BQ ne tolle Marke ist, aner ziemlich (besonders von PCGH) gehypet wird.
Zu jedem eurer Produkte gibt es ein mindestens genau so gutes Konkurrenzprodukt, und da ist der Knackpunkt,
wenn ihr das beste hättet, hätte Ih nur novh BQ


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Mai 2011)

Hm wie finde ich die Marke Be Quiet, naja ich sag mal "okay". 

Hab privat relativ "wenig" Erfahrung mit euren Produkten gemacht, beruflich ein bisschen mehr. 

Private Erfahrungen: 3x ein Straight Power 450W bestellt (für mich und 2 Kumpel), und alle laufen noch (muss mittlerweile fast 5 Jahre her sein ). Ansonsten keine weiteren Erfahrungen privat. 

Beruflich: Joa, stark negativ. Liegt aber daran, das ich schon 6x Netzteile einschicken musste, alle aus verschiedenen PC`s. War leider genau die Böller-Serie von euch, die euer Image sicherlich damals geschadet hat. 

Ansonsten, mittlerweile sehe ich keinen Grund mehr ein Be Quiet Netzteil zu kaufen, weil die Konkurrenz einfach riesig geworden ist und "leise" Netzteile Standard sind und kein Feature. Heutzutage muss man mit dem Preis, der Optik und der Effizienz punkten. Auch Kabelmanagment ist wichtig, sowie lange Kabel, ausreichend Stecker usw. 

Über die Lüfter hört man soweit nur gutes, jedoch ist mir der Preis zu happig. Da greife ich lieber zu Noiseblocker (sehen auch moderner und edler aus). 

CPU Kühler, joa keine Ahnung. Noch nie einen gehabt und auch noch keine Berichte drüber gelesen. Interessiert mcih aber derweil auch nicht (Wakü). 

Also im Groben und Ganzen, ihr seid keine Schlechte Marke oder Firma, aber die Konkurrenz ist riesig, bedeutet mehr Ideen und innovative Produkte bringen das Geld. Ich brauch keine X-te Kopie eines Kühlers 

Achja, besondere Support/Garantiebedingung punkten auch, siehe EVGA mit ihrer Garantie (Garantie bleibt erhalten trotz Kühlerdemontage etc). Wenn sich das erstmal rumspricht, greifen viele aus dem Grund zur Marke. Viele würden sich sicherlich drüber freuen wenn sie den Lüfter tauschen könnten, oder die Kabel zu sleeven, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. 


Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Cougar wirds auch keine LED Netzteile geben, ich denke mal, dass BeQuiet sowas ebenso wenig plant, aber vielleicht mal eine extra Serie in verschiedenen Farben, hochwertige Farben, sowas kann sicher mal nicht schaden.
> Wichtig wäre auch, dass die neue Pure Power Serie gut wird, gerade für Office System und kleinere Teile, ich vermisse ein kleines Netzteil für stromsparende Systeme, wie AMDs Fusion. Es ist ärgerlich, bei so einem System ein 400 Watt Netzteil verbauen zu müssen, weils keine kleineren mit genügend Anschlüssen gibt.



Netzteile mit Beleuchtung hatte ich ja nicht erwähnt oder gemeint, nur etwas Mut zur Farbe und vielleicht eine LED Lüfterreihe für die die es mögen


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe persönlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich benutze die Netzteile beQuiet schon seit Jahren und hatte nie Probleme. Auch die SilentWings Reihe gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

Habe persönlich noch keine Erfahrungen mit bequiet! gemacht, aber die haufenweise Tests von anderen Users und/oder Zeitschriften bestätigen Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit.

Ich habe zwar auch schon gute 5-6 Netzteile durchgezogen, aber es gab dann doch immer wieder eins, was mir besser gefallen hat.
In die nähere Auswahl kommt ein bequiet netzteil bei mir immer, wenn ich mal was neues brauche.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Mai 2011)

Naja, hatte mal ein paar E5 verbaut, die Haltbarkeit war mit durchschnittlich 9-14 Monaten trotz mäßiger Belastung nicht gerade gut. Seitdem habe ich weder bequiet verbaut noch empfohlen.

Selbst hab ich keins, denn außer der Lautstärke sehe ich wenig Argumente für bequiet. Gerade in meinen typischen Anforderungen (Viele SATA/4pin-Molex) bekleckert sich bq nicht mit Ruhm, da lande ich bei mind. 550W und Preisen ab 96€.

Deshalb hab ich eher sowas wie Seasonic (auch als Corsair, Silverpower, Antec), Cougar und Scythe (Enhance) in letzter Zeit verbaut.

Zudem schalt ich auf Blockade wenn ich denke das eine Marke völlig überhypt wird, und dazu gehört bq auch 

Selbst als  bequiet täglich abrauchten wurden diese Modelle noch immer von Vielen empfohlen, kam mir sehr markenfanatisch und verdächtig vor. Und dieser eine Typ von THG schreibt manchmal, als bekäme er von euch sein Gehalt


----------



## widder0815 (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mit BeQuiet schlechte Erfahrung gemacht ... es war vor 3 Jahren eine System Aufrüstung bei mir 

Xeon3360 | DFI x38 | 2x msi4850 | BeQuiet straight Power 500watt 

Das System lief gut , aber wenn ich im Bios was verstellen wollte zb. 1mhz Übertakten , startete das Sys nicht mehr .
Ich hatte schon den Returschein des DFI Boardes am start (war echt verzweifelt) , hätte fast das Board Retur geschickt (wer kommt bei so ein Prob auf das Netzteil , schon lange nicht weil es sich um BeQuiet handle).
Hier im Forum wurde mir geholfen , das es das Netzteil war (dieser MiesePeter) ...
Was man BeQuiet aber zugute halten musste war ... E-Mail am Wochenende mit Fehlerbeschreibung und KaufQuittung versendet , und am Dienstag stand die Posttante mit nem Austauschnetzteil vor meiner Tür ...Damit hatte ich absolut nicht gerechnet , ich mußte noch schnell das Defekte Netzteil aus mein Pc schrauben , es in die Verpackung drücken und dieses halb geschlossene Verpackungsgebilde der Posttante in die Gelbe Plastikbox legen .
*Aber trotzdem war diese alte(aus heutiger Sicht) Serie der totale Reinfall .*
*
*


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Mai 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie seht ihr eigentlich die Marke be quiet!?


Wenn ich an be quiet denke, könnte ich die Marke am ehesten mit dem 3er BMW vergleichen. Auf der einen Seite zwar irgendwie ganz Ok, auf der anderen Seite ein prolliges Image. Was wohl an der Werbung und dem Kundenkreis liegt. Edit: Oder an dem angesprochenen Hype, der mich bei Hardware im Endeffekt meistens abschreckt.



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr be quiet! bzw. unsere Produkte generell beschreiben?


Ich beschränke mich hierbei auf die Netzteil Sparte: Schwankende Qualität, etwas zu teuer und aus verkäuferischer Sicht ziemlich verramscht. Wenn ich aktuell ein Netzteilhersteller empfehle, dann ist das Seasonic.


----------



## NCphalon (17. Mai 2011)

Hab immernoch mein erstes be quiet (P7-550W) weils damals den PCGH Test gewonnen hat un bin sehr zufrieden damit. Habs mir damals wegen den langen Kabelsträngen für fast 100€ geholt un es verkraftet mein System, an dessen Verbrauch ich damals nochnet denken konnte


----------



## Shi (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch früher ein P7 550W genutzt, das ist jetzt im (anspruchslosen) Familienzockrechner. War immer sehr zufrieden mit diesem Netzteil, schön leise, sah gut aus, zuverlässig etc. Hab es aber gebraucht für 40€ gekauft. 
Allerdings würde ich mir heute kein BQ mehr kaufen. Die E8/P9 sind zwar gut, jedoch schon zu teuer für die Ausstattung/Leistung, ich würde eher zu *Cougar*/Enermax/Seasonic greifen, da ich von vielen Ausfällen von BQ-NTs gehört habe.

Achja: in meinem 2. Rechner (Athlon 64 X2 5000+, 8800GTX, M2N32-SLI Deluxe WiFi) steckt ein System Power S6 450W. Das wird unter Vollast schon recht laut und heiß. Sonst ist es aber gut 
Hab auch das gebraucht gekauft für 26 inkl


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab aus nem OEM Rechner ein S6 550 Watt und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Ich hatte zwar (bis auf ein CM SilentPro 600W) kein anderes NT im Rechner, aber bis jetzt ist die HDD bzw. die Vibration der Pumpe am lautesten (und das heißt bei mir sehr leise)


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

BeQuiet hat es bei mir verschi...

Das muss ich leider so knall hart aussagen. Ich hatte vor ZICH Jahren von euch 2 mal das NT mit dem blauen LED-Lüfter. War damals scheis teuer und ist mir einmal ganz kurz vor/nach Garantieende abgeraucht, wodurch RMA nicht mehr durch gegangen wäre. Das zweite ist mir dann nach nur 6 Monaten abgeraucht. Damals dachte ich es hätte CPU/Board/GPU zerschossen, da ich OC betrieben habe. War noch ein Athlon 64. Aber denkste. Als ich dann ca 1 1/2 Jahre später das Geld für nen neuen Rechner zusammen hatte, hat sich gezeigt, dass das NT Schuld war..... Ich hätte kotzen können! War halt kurz vorher umgezogen, hatte viel um die Ohren und keinen Dealer in der Nähe, der die Sachen hätte prüfen können  Naja, musste der Laptop reichen, was auch ging 

Das NT liegt noch IMMER als mahnendes Beispiel in meinem Keller! NIE mehr denken das und das wäre kaputt, und kein BeQuiet NT mehr. Ich empfehle diese Firma daher auch nicht mehr für NTs. Davor war dies ganz anders. Aber ich kann einfach nicht mehr hinter einem solchen Rat stehen. BeQuiet hat sich mit dieser NT Serie und einigen anderen einen Ruf eingehandelt, der GANZ schwer wieder weg zu bekommen ist. Mir ist bewusst, das die NTs wieder besser geworden sind, aber jetzt habe ich Corsair und Enermax verbaut, habe 5 Jahre Garantie und mich NIE über die NTs aufgeregt.

Die Lüfter sind ganz ok, aber ich greife lieber zu Enermax. Finde die Magnetlagerung sehr cool und die Lüfter sind für mich leise genug bei dennoch genug Durchsatz. Die Lüfter sind aber sicherlich nicht schlecht.

Die CPU-Kühler sehen ganz nett aus, allerdings fehlt mir etwas wirklich richtig innovatives wie Kühler mit 200mm Lüfter per Fanduct angeschlossen oder so 

Noch was allgemeines zu eurem PSU Calculator muss ich los werden...

Sorry, aber der ist wirklich grottig, und ihr macht euch damit auch nicht gerade Freunde... Klar will man starke PSUs verkaufen, weil damit mehr verdient ist, aber die Dinger sind absolut oversized, die euer Rechner ausspuckt, und das rechnen euch die Leute schlecht an.

Nehme ich z.B. mein System bei Euch und bei Enermax, kommt bei Enermax 500Watt Leistungsbedarf raus, und bei euch wird mir als kleinstes NT 680 Watt vorgeschlagen... 

Sorry, aber die 500 Watt bei Enermax paassen noch halbwegs, zumal dort OC sehr genau angegeben werden kann, und die Verbrauchswerte auch gut passen! Real gemessener Verbrauch liegt bei 300-350/380 Watt. Da ist es schon ok, zu sagen 500 Watt sind angemessen, da man Alterung und eventuell niedrigeren Wirkungsgrad (hab ja Gold) berücksichtigen muss. Eure fast 700 Watt sind aber eindeutig total weg vom Schuss


----------



## Klutten (18. Mai 2011)

Netzteile von Be Quiet haben mir über viele Jahre immer treue Dienste geleistet, weshalb ich dann auch mehrere Generationen mein Eigen nennen durfte. Allesamt kamen sie aus der Dark-Power-Pro-Serie und somit dem gehobenen Preissegment. Den guten Umtauschservice durfte ich auch 2x in Anspruch nehmen, welcher ohne Tadel funktioniert hat. Dafür erst einmal Lob. 

Vor 1-1,5 Jahren dann aber das Gegenteil. Ein bei mir liegendes 450W DPP (knapp 1 Jahr unbenutzt im Karton) hat von der ersten Sekunde an nicht funktioniert. Der IC, der die Spannung zum Netzteil durchschaltet, erledigt seine Aufgabe nicht. Leider war mir in meiner über 20-jährigen Computerkarriere zum ersten Mal eine Rechnung abhanden gekommen und so verweigerte Be Quiet natürlich den Austausch. Da es das gute Recht des Herstellers ist einen Kaufnachweis zu verlangen, kann ich der Firma auch keinen Vorwurf machen. Insgesamt hat es mir aber dennoch gereicht, sodass ich selbst bei meinem nächsten Stromspender einen anderen Hersteller wählen werde, was ich sehr bedauere - war ich doch viele Jahre lang "Fanboy". 

Das Netzteilkarton steht übrigens immer noch eingestaubt in meinem Bastelzimmer. ^^

Aktuelle Netzteile finde ich besonders in Sachen Optik und Qualität / Technik sehr gut. Und da bei vorhandener Rechnung auch der Austausch problemlos funktioniert, kann ruhig jeder zugreifen.


----------



## kamiki09 (18. Mai 2011)

Seit dem ich mein erstes be quiet Netzteil verbaut habe, bin ich auch dabei geblieben.
Für mich persönlich also: *einmal be quiet, immer be quiet!!!*
Ich vergleiche das immer gerne beim Auto wie mit einem schönen Sechszylinder.
Allerdings finde ich einige Gehäuselüfter nicht so ganz besonders, da gibt es teilweise leisere Möglichkeiten anderer Hersteller.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (18. Mai 2011)

Ich stehe kurz vor einem Rechner-Neukauf (Eigenbau), und sowohl ein E8-Netzteil als auch SilentWings-Lüfter fürs Gehäuse stehen ziemlich weit oben auf meiner Liste. Das "Quiet" im Namen ist natürlich schonmal was, an dem man hängenbleibt, wenn man in all den Anbietern nach leisen Bauteilen sucht - gute Wahl! Wenn man sich darüberhinaus informiert, scheint aber auch die Qualität zu stimmen. Zum Ruf in der "Szene" kann ich nichts sagen, da ich mit der bis jetzt kaum Berührung hatte. In aktuelle Hardware arbeite ich mich meistens nur bei großen Neukäufen ein. Ich würde deshalb sagen: Solide Teile, aber vor allem tatsächlich leise (wie's der Name ja verspricht). Was negativ auffällt, ist, dass die Preise ein wenig über dem Schnitt zu liegen scheinen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Vor 1-1,5 Jahren dann aber das Gegenteil. Ein bei mir liegendes 450W DPP (knapp 1 Jahr unbenutzt im Karton) hat von der ersten Sekunde an nicht funktioniert. Der IC, der die Spannung zum Netzteil durchschaltet, erledigt seine Aufgabe nicht. Leider war mir in meiner über 20-jährigen Computerkarriere zum ersten Mal eine Rechnung abhanden gekommen und so verweigerte Be Quiet natürlich den Austausch. Da es das gute Recht des Herstellers ist einen Kaufnachweis zu verlangen, kann ich der Firma auch keinen Vorwurf machen. Insgesamt hat es mir aber dennoch gereicht, sodass ich selbst bei meinem nächsten Stromspender einen anderen Hersteller wählen werde, was ich sehr bedauere - war ich doch viele Jahre lang "Fanboy".
> 
> Das Netzteilkarton steht übrigens immer noch eingestaubt in meinem Bastelzimmer. ^^


 
Dann bau es doch mal auseinander und mach ein Kaputt-Review.


----------



## melz (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finde be quiet ist kein schlechter Hersteller aber die permanente Präsens und die Werbesprüche in jeder Computerzeitschrift nervten langsam!
Ich persönlich finde aber Thermaltake und Enermax besser, von den beiden Herstellern habe ich Netzteile bei mir verbaut, und bin voll zufrieden bzw. hatte noch nie Probleme in irgendeiner Form!!


----------



## Amnesia (19. Mai 2011)

Es gibt den ein oder anderen PC User hier den es warscheinlich freut  wenn die Industrie im Auftrag des Services an den Endkunden herantritt  und nach Feedback fragt. Es suggeriert meist zuerst Kundennähe oder gar  Mitbestimmung. Vor 30 Jahren hätte ich dem auch zugestimmt, da war  Marktwirtschaft noch humaner als wie heute. Mich macht es mit einer  gesunden Portion Skepsis eher nachdenklich. Die heutige Generation in  den Führungsriegen der Industrie haben kein Gewissen mehr gegenüber  Menschen oder ihren Kunden. Zumeist sind die Unternehmen oder die  Möglichen Märkte schon so groß geworden das sie es sich leisten können  sämtliche Kunden zu vergraulen. Gutes Beispiel für mich ist hier an dieser Stelle EA/Crytek. Und Paradebeispiel schlechthin ist ja Crysis 2. Dehnen ist doch echt egal welche Ausenwirkung die haben. Die werden schon ihre Umsätze einfahren. Letzte Info war ja das die sich nun 4 MP Maps(rausgeschnitten aus dem vorhandenen SP Kontigent) auch noch bezahlt haben wollen. Gutes Gewissen gibts da nicht.  

Sehr oft hat man doch das Gefühl das die  Marketingabteilung größer ist als der Kundenservice. 

Also Stefan@be quiet, wie stehen Sie dazu und welchen Nutzen werden Sie aus diesem Feedback ziehen? Werden die Netzteile nun teurer? 

MfG


----------



## STSLeon (19. Mai 2011)

Ich persönlich verwende kein BeQuiet-Netzteil, verbaue diese aber sehr gerne bei Freunden und Bekannten. Bisher habe ich jedes mal ein positives Feedback erhalten und daher sind die Netzteile immer in der engeren Auswahl bei der Komponentenwahl. Von den Silent Wings bin ich begeistert, da kaufe ich keine anderen Lüfter mehr. 

Für mich ist BeQuiet! eine absolut positiv zu sehende Marke!


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte noch etwas anmerken, nachdem ich mir die ganze Sache noch einige male durch den Kopf hab gehen lassen.

BeQuiet hat teils eine recht aggressive Werbung wie hier auch einige angemerkt haben, die ja teils auch schon als störend empfunden wird, und dem ich auch in gewissen Grenzen ganz klar Recht geben muss. Klar braucht eine Firma Werbung um im Gespräch zu bleiben, und Anzeigen etc. Man sollte sich aber dessen bewusst sein, das man damit Leute von anderen Firmen nur SCHWER abzieht, VOR ALLEM! wenn man in der Vergangenheit Qualitätsprobleme hatte... und die hattet ihr ohne Wenn und Aber. 

Das sitzt einfach noch in den Köpfen SEHR vieler User, wie man hier ja auch gesehen hat. Ihr müsst da unkonventionelle Wege gehen, und euch das Vertrauen der Leute zurück erobern!

Hier geht es weniger darum X User über ein neues Produkt zu informieren, sondern Y User als Fürsprecher für die eigenen Produkte zu gewinnen! Eure Marketingabteilung sollte ja wissen, das eine negative Stimme 5-10 positive Bewertungen benötigt um ausgeglichen zu werden. Je nach dem auch mehr. Die schlechten Erfahrungen auszuräumen ist hier deutlich wichtiger, als pur die neuen Sachen vor zu stellen. Damit ändert sich nämlich nichts an der Skepsis euch gegenüber!

Ihr habt hier mit PCGH und dem Forum eigentlich den Perfekten Platz um euch wieder einen besseren Ruf mit euren NTs zu verschaffen. Macht Lesertests. Die sind WIRKLICH unabhängig und je nach dem von welchem User die kommen auch 10 mal mehr wert als jeder Test bei irgend einer Seite wie PCGH, CB oder ner Print (Sorry liebes PCGH Team, ich weiß das ihr euren Job gut macht und ich mich auf eure Einschätzung verlassen kann, aber sehr viele Leute sind bei Print/Webmedien bei Tests immer voreingenommen und gehen davon aus, das nicht immer alles knall hart abgewertet wird was nicht 100% perfekt ist. Man muss sich ja nur anschauen, wie oft Diskussionen ala, "ja ihr wollt ja auch in Zukunft weiter Werbung von denen schalten lassen bei euch in der Print, bzw. alternativ ihr wollt ja auch in Zukunft Testsampels, aufkommen. Also das soll WIRKLICH keine Kritik sein, sondern nur einen gewissen psychologischen Faktor aufzeigen) immer wieder mit gewisser Skepsis gesehen (siehe Klammer).

Macht also hin und wieder hier einen Lesertest zu euren Produkten (so Sachen wie Lüfter eher nicht, da tut sich nicht soo viel und ich bezweifle da auch gute Ergebnisse, da einfach die Geräuschentwicklung von keinem User gut Messbar ist, und dies einfach ein entscheidendes Kaufkriterium ist!). Vor allem neue Produkte können so deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit erlangen UND man gewinnt (sofern das Produkt wirklich überzeugen kann) einen Fürsprecher, der viel Gewicht hat. Die Tests von Usern sind IMMER extravagent. Genau damit können die Leser aber viel anfangen, da es eben aus der normalen Schablone der Tests raus fällt. Schaut euch mal an wie viele Klicks die User-Tests hier bekommen! Das ist schon eine Menge. VOR ALLEM die Klicks sind dann wohl auch meist Klicks die bedeuten, das sich das jemand wirklich angeschaut hat. Von daher keine schlechte Ausbeute in meinen Augen. Die normale Werbung darf man nicht vernachlässigen! Aber mit solchen Aktionen regelmäßig erweitern. Aggressive Werbung auf einer Schiene bringt es nicht unbedingt, sondern kann schon ins Gegenteil umschlagen, wie man hier auch teils lesen musste.

Zudem solltet ihr bedenken, das ein Lesertest in der Regel immer deutlich ausführlicher ist als ein Test in der Print. Ist ja auch klar, man kann ja keine 500 Seiten Printausgabe machen, zumal das PCGH Team dann glaub ich 5 mal so stark sein müsste wie atm. Auch sind es teils zu viele Infos, was dann wieder Leute abschreckt.

Naja, wie dem auch sei, verbreitert eure Aktionen, nutzt PCGH als die Plattform, die Sie auch ist. Damit gewinnt ihr beide. Ihr, indem ihr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt und PCGH indem Sie Klicks auf ihrer Webpage generieren. Beides sollte man nicht unterschätzen. 

Wenn ihr die Sache dann noch optimal anpackt, und auf Kritik von Seiten der User-Tester eingeht und Stellung dazu bezieht und wenn möglich sogar etwas an eurem Produkt zum Besseren wendet, dann kann das nur ein Erfolg werden  (Das Feedback zu den Tests ist wirklich wichtig in meinen Augen! Das stärkt die Kundenbindung und vermittelt ein Gefühl der Nähe und des Interesses am Kunden!)

Meist sind es wirklich Kleinigkeiten, die ein gutes Produkt besser machen. Die Kosten für euch sind in 99% der Fälle wahrscheinlich im Cent-Bereich, für viele/einige User aber wichtig. Das Wichtigste ist hierbei aber (je nach Schwere der Verbesserung) das die Kunden sehen, das Sie ernst genommen werden, und auf ihre Probleme eingegangen wird. Das schafft Vertrauen in eine Marke!

Ja ich glaub das wars 

PS: Ihr solltet auf die Antworten mehr oder weniger Zeitnah eingehen. Klar ist Aufwand, aber Werbetechnisch rechnet sich das sicherlich unterm Strich 
PPS: Man kann die User-Testbewerbungen auch in der Print plazieren BEI der Werbung  Nur mal so ganz beiläufig  (Sorry User ich weiß ist assig von mir, aber PCGH will Ausgaben verkaufen und BeQuiet will das man deren Werbung sieht. Es ist immer in geben und ein nehmen )


----------



## alm0st (20. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile bin ich eigentlich echt zufrieden, auch wenn ich schon eine unangenehme Erfahrung mit einem euerer Netzteile machen musste (Dark Power Pro 650W). Ist mir damals nach gerade mal 3 Tagen abgeraucht und hatte gleich noch meine Board mit in den Untergang gezogen  Ging natürlich in die RMA, aber ich habe dann bei meinem Händler stattdessen ein Dark Power Pro 850 Watt mitgenommen (Crossfire Power FTW^^). Das jetzt mittlerweile gut 2 Jahre her und das gute Stück arbeitet nach wie vor einwandfrei. 

Mit euren Lüftern hab ich bisher keine Erfahrung, da ich bisher immer auf Enermax gesetzt habe (Optik+Leistung), aber eventuell ändert sich das mit dem nächsten Rechner...


----------



## b0s (20. Mai 2011)

BQ sehe ich vor allem als Netzteilmarke.

Die Lüfter scheinen recht gut zu sein (zumindest aus Lautstärke und Qualitätssicht), konnte ich aber noch nicht selbst beurteilen.
Die Kühler haben für mich keine Bedeutung, da null Alleinstellungsmerkmal auf dem derzeitigen Kühlermarkt und obendrein noch sehr spät. Abgesehen davon bin ich ohenhin WaKü User und verfolge den Luftkühlermarkt eher so mit einem inneren lächeln nebenher .

Ich hab bisher 2 BQ NTs verbaut, ein E5 400W, was erstaunlich spät durchgeknallt ist (über 2 Jahre), aber noch nich geklärt ist ob es Komponenten Mitgerissen hat. Und ein P7 550W, das mir recht gute Dienste geleistet hat, auch stets leise war, letzendlich aber rausgeflogen wär weil es zu groß ist (18cm). Leider wurde es vorher von enem Wasserschaden dahingerafft, wobei es allerdings die übrigen Komponenten meines Rechners gut geschützt hat.

Wegen sehr vieler Probleme die ich als aktiver Forenleser mitbekomme, gerade wenn es um einzelne Inkompatibilitäten mit Mainboards geht oder allgemeine Probleme bezüglich Lebensdauer, bin ich gegenüber BQ mittlerweile aber sehr vorsichtig geworden. Die neue P9 Reihe ist preislich sehr attraktiv, das war in der Vergangenheit nicht immer so, da war BQ eher Premium und gehörte neben z.B. Enermax zum teuersten. In den vergangenen Jahren ist aber zu Glück einiges an Schwung in den NT Markt gekommen, sodass mehr Hersteller um die Qualitätskrone kämpfen. In diesem Zug hat BQ auch ihr früheres Alleinstellungsmerkmal, die geringe Betriebslauheit der NTs eingebüßt. Ihr macht immernoch sehr leise NTs seid damit aber nichtmehr allein und fast jeder empfehlenswerte NT-Hersteller shcafft es sein NT ziemlich ruhig zu designen.

Die P9 *scheint* wirklich gut zu sein, aber das hat man schon von vielen BQ Reihen gehört und es gab nicht nur in einer Reihe arge Probleme...
Garantie: Es mag Leute geben, die kalkulieren auch bei einem NT nur mit 2-3 Jahren Laufzeit, aber für mich ist ein NT für mindestens 2 PCs bestimmt, also 4 Jahre und aufwärts, da ist mir der Vortortaustauschservice im ersten Jahr nicht wirklich wichtig, wenn das NT dann nach 4 Jahren den Geist aufgibt, wo ich bei anderen Herstellern sogar 5 Jahre, im Einzelfall sogar 7! Jahre Garantie erhalte. 


Mein persönliches Fazit: BQ baut technisch aktuelle und sehr leise, dafür aber sehr (zu) große (bis 600/700W braucht man jawohl kein 18cm Gehäuse) und leider nicht unbedingt zuverlässige NTs. Daher empfehle ich eure NTs nicht explizit, würde aber auch nicht davon abraten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Mai 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> @Nailgun
> Was hättest du denn gern?


Ein passives mit 550W. 
Ich würde aber auch ein semipassives nehmen.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Garantie: Es mag Leute geben, die kalkulieren auch bei einem NT nur mit 2-3 Jahren Laufzeit, aber für mich ist ein NT für mindestens 2 PCs bestimmt, also 4 Jahre und aufwärts, da ist mir der Vortortaustauschservice im ersten Jahr nicht wirklich wichtig, wenn das NT dann nach 4 Jahren den Geist aufgibt, wo ich bei anderen Herstellern sogar 5 Jahre, im Einzelfall sogar 7! Jahre Garantie erhalte.


Absolut!

Ein NT bei dem ich nicht mindestens 5 Jahre Garantie bekomme, kommt mir erst gar nicht mehr in die nähere Auswahl. Für mich ist das durch schlechte Erfahrungen (nicht nur NT´s) einfach ein gezwungenes Muss geworden. Zu viele Hersteller kalkulieren/bauen die Teile so, das Sie kurz vor oder ganz kurz nach den 2 Jahren Garantie/Gewährleistung über den Jordan gehen... Wenn ich da 10-20% mehr für ein 5 Jahre Garantie Gerät zahle, dann rechnet sich das recht oft. Im zweifel zahl ich nämlich nur 1 Gerät statt 3. Denn in den 5 Jahren können 2 Geräte übern Jordan gehen ohne das ich Garantie hätte... NN so was in Zukunft.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Mai 2011)

Be quiet! -Netzteile sind für mich eigentlich immer erste Wahl. Auch die Lüfter haben einen guten Ruf und werden in der engeren Auswahl auftauchen wenn ich mal wieder Bedarf habe.


----------



## ACDSee (21. Mai 2011)

*B*ezahlbalre *E*ffektivität. *Q*ualitatitiv hochwertige, *u*niversal verwendbare, *i*ntelligente und *e*ffektive *T*echnik.

Es gibt viele gute Marken, aber auf Be quiet kann ich mich in allen Belangen (Leistung, Haptik, Akkustik, Service, Garantie) einfach verlassen ohne verlassen zu sein. 

Be quiet - einfach überlegen. (Mit Ausnahme der PurePower-Serie)


----------



## Kev95 (28. Mai 2011)

Bei BeQuiet denke ich in erster Linie immer an Qualität.
Meine ganzen Lüfter sind von BeQuiet.

Netzteile kaufe ich allerdings nicht mehr von BeQuiet weil mein erstes Netzteil (ein BeQuiet),
nach genau 3 Jahren und einem Monat den Dienst eingestellt hat... 
(war vermutlich extremes Pech)


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

Update:
Leistung: 
Service: 
Marketing: ()
Verarbeitung:  So Leid es mir tut
Alles in allem gute Marke, besonders bei Lüftern, bei NTs ist sie ausbaufähig was die Verarbeitung angeht


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2011)

Also schon öfter in der Vergangenheit Be Quiet! Nt's gehabt und bin sehr zufrieden. Macht weiter so: Leistung/Qualität/Preis! Tolles Verhältnis.


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2011)

Die NT's finde ich geil, weil sie schwarz sind und nicht irgentwelchen Schnick schnack haben, was das optische angeht. Elegant einfach.


----------



## YellowCaps (5. Juni 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Absolut!
> 
> Ein NT bei dem ich nicht mindestens 5 Jahre Garantie bekomme, kommt mir erst gar nicht mehr in die nähere Auswahl. Für mich ist das durch schlechte Erfahrungen (nicht nur NT´s) einfach ein gezwungenes Muss geworden. Zu viele Hersteller kalkulieren/bauen die Teile so, das Sie kurz vor oder ganz kurz nach den 2 Jahren Garantie/Gewährleistung über den Jordan gehen... Wenn ich da 10-20% mehr für ein 5 Jahre Garantie Gerät zahle, dann rechnet sich das recht oft. Im zweifel zahl ich nämlich nur 1 Gerät statt 3. Denn in den 5 Jahren können 2 Geräte übern Jordan gehen ohne das ich Garantie hätte... NN so was in Zukunft.


 ich sehe das genauso. Viele Artikel schwächeln zumeist kurz nach Ablauf der 2 jahre. (3Jahre)


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Absolut!
> 
> Ein NT bei dem ich nicht mindestens 5 Jahre Garantie bekomme, kommt mir erst gar nicht mehr in die nähere Auswahl. Für mich ist das durch schlechte Erfahrungen (nicht nur NT´s) einfach ein gezwungenes Muss geworden.


 
Hardware geht bei mir in der Regel immer sofort kaputt, daher finde ich den Vor Ort Austauschservice gut. Schade, dass es das nicht auch bei Mainboards gibt, das würde mir eine Menge Nerven sparen.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juni 2011)

Naja, bei mir nicht...

Kann halt nur aus meiner eigenen absolut negativen Erfahrung sprechen. Wie gesagt ich hab ja sogar noch eins, glaub sogar 2 von denen bei mir im Keller rum liegen. 

Ich würde die ja gern an BeQuit zurück schicken, und mich durch ein neues umstimmen lassen in meiner Meinung


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hab schon einen Dauerauftrag bei DHL am Laufen.


----------



## Tolive (8. Juli 2011)

Bin hauptsächlich durch die Silent Wings Lüfter auf be quiet aufmerksam geworden welche meiner Meinung eine der besten Lüfter Serie überhaupt ist. Mein neues Netzteil welches eines von ENERMAX ablöst ist nun ebenfalls von be quiet. Grundsätzlich macht das Netzteil einen sehr guten Eindruck. Aber die Kabel und Klettkabelbinder sollten in der Preisklasse einen höherwertigeren Eindruck machen. Aber mal sehen wie sich das Netzteil im Langzeit Test schlägt.


----------



## UnnerveD (19. Juli 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal:
*Netzteile*
Insgesamt habe ich schon knapp ein Dutzend Netzteile verbaut und mit Ausnahme von einem laufen auch noch alle, was sehr erfreulich ist. Rückwirkend kann ich sagen, dass die DP P7-Serie nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei war -> mein 550W-Netzteil wurde 3 mal getauscht, bis ich dann das E8 480W bekommen habe -> Einwandfrei!

+ breites Spektrum, mit und ohne Kabelmanagement, kleine Einsteigernetzteile
+ hohe Effizienz
+ sehr leise
+ das Design (gefällt mir)

- im Schnitt 5-10€ zu teuer wie ich finde (angesichts der Konkurenz, die nie schläft)
- kein vollmodularen steckbaren Kabel -> dh. ein Kabelstrang, den ich nach meinen Wünschen mit SATA oder Molex-Steckern versehen kann -> würde noch mehr Platz sparen

Zusätzliche Schmankerl:
- Erhöhung der Garantiezeit auf 5 Jahre
- Be Quiet Sonderaktionen, um das leicht ramponierte Image wieder herzustellen -> der Netzteil-Modding-Contest ging schon in die richtige Richtung
- kleinere Einsteigernetzteile um die 200-250W für HTPC-Systeme im preislichen Rahmen der L7-Serie

*Lüfter*
Um es kurz zu machen - großartig! Wenn der Preis nicht wäre (bei den USC)... Sicherlich hat Qualität ihren Preis, allerdings schläft auch hier die Konkurrenz nicht, die mit teils höheren Luftdruck das gleiche Lautstärkeniveau erreichen, wie die Silent Wings.

+ Laufruhe bei schon noch annehmbarer Luftbewegung
+ Staubresistenz (mehrere Monate ohne Luftfilter und keinen Staub in den Rillen - nur ein wenig an den Rotorblättern)

- Preis (USC)

Schmankerl:
Einfach mal komplett weiße Lüfter mit eingraviertem oder hervorgehobenen Logo - die Aufkleber sind jetzt nicht sooooo schön. LED-Lüfter müssen nicht - passt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht zu BQ. Ein Verbesserung der SW USC -> noch etwas mehr Luft bei gleichem Lautstärkelevel -> Verwirbelung auf ein Minimum reduzieren.

*Service*
War bei mir bisher immer top - immer schön weiter so. Ihr solltet zudem den Kontakt zu den Hardwareforen intensivieren. Garantiezeit habe ich schon angesprochen... Vor-Ort-Service ist top 

*CPU-Kühler*
Schauen schick aus mit dem schwarz - heben sich allerdings nicht von der Konkurrenz ab - hier erwarte ich eine Innovation von BQ. Ein Kühlmedium (Wasser) in den Kupferröhrchen, die durch eine Miniaturstpumpe durch den kompletten Tower geleitet und abgekühlt wird => quasi eine Art Kombination aus Corsairs H-Kühlung, mit dem Konzept enes Tower-Luftkühlers.*

Schmankerl*
Ein BQ Gehäuse, gleichermaßen für Luft und Wasserkühlung geeignet, mit Staubfiltern, vibrationsgedämpften Füßen, HDD- Halterungen, relativ puristisch gehalten mit vorinstallierten USC-Lüftern in 3 Varianten.
Midi-Tower mit üblichen Ausstattungsmerkmalen bis 150€
Big-Tower nach Vorbild des TJ11 für rund 350€
Ein etwas anderer Tower nach Vorbild der Mountainmod-Gehäuse - made in Germany -> ich stelle mir da vor, ein Gehäuse, in das ein HPTX/XL-ATX/E-ATX Board passt und zusätzlich noch ein M-ATX / ITX Board an die Rückseite.
Vorteil: Zum Spielen nimmt man das Highendboard mit den Hardcorekomponenten und zum Surfen nutzen man das kleine stromsparende System, was an der Rückseite des Mainboadtray befestigt ist -> alles in einem Case.

Idealerweise könntet ihr Netzteil entwickeln, die genau für solche Zwecke optimiert werden (ein 600W Netzteil, das durch Umlegen eines Schalters maximal 300W liefert) - eine Grafikkartenbridge, die das Signal vom Highend oder vom Lowend-System dynamisch wechseln kann, oder, oder, oder...

Sicherlich -> der Anteil der Leute, die so etwas kaufen ist relativ gering -> die Werbung ist unbezahlbar!


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juli 2011)

Hi, 
kann UnnerveD eigentlich nur zustimmen. Hab seit Jahren netzteile von euch bzw. verbaut und nie Probleme. Über die Lüfter hat mein Vorredner alles auf den Punkt gebracht, aaaber zum Thema Schmankerl : überlegt Euch doch bitte nochmal nicht andere Lüftergrößen zu produzieren.
 180mm und 200mm kommen in immer mehr gehäusen zum Einsatz. Diese sind aber oft zu laut oder uneffektiv und sehen mMn oft auch ziemlich..bescheiden aus, aber ich würde wetten das diese beiden Lüftergrößen weg gehen wie geschnitten Brot, wenn man aber den Preis nicht überstrapaziert...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo caduzzz

Wir überlegen ständig, ob wir auch 180 oder 200mm Lüfter fertigen wollen würden. Wir kommen aber stets zu dem Schluss, dass es sich hierbei momentan immer noch nur um einen Nischenmarkt handelt, für den sich eine Entwicklung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht lohnen würde.


----------



## Skysnake (21. Juli 2011)

Gut, aber einfach mal hoch skalieren sollte ja keine all zu schlechten Ergebnisse liefern.

Klar sollte man optimal alles neu designen, aber selbst mit einer schlichten Skalierung sollten die Ergebnisse nicht all zu schlecht ausfallen. Eure Lüfter sind ja wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (21. Juli 2011)

Und die Maschinen, die die Lüfter fertigen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Die entwickelt man gemeinsam mit den Maschinen, die die Gehäuse herstellen.


----------



## Skysnake (21. Juli 2011)

Naja, das werden ja wohl Spritzguss Systeme sein oder? Wenn ja, gibts z.B. bei Sinsheim einige Firmen die so etwas ja machen. Keine Ahnung, wie eure Maschinen aussehen, aber so ne Kleinserie zum Markt antesten wäre sicherlich machbar in einem angemessenen Kostenrahmen. Prototypen muss man eh bauen. Wobei ihr ja nicht bei 0 anfangt, sondern jahrelange Erfahrung habt.

Manchmal muss man auch einen Schritt nach vorne Wagen und auch mal bei nem Produkt einen Betrag X drauflegen, um zu schauen obs ankommt. 

Ich erinnere dabei nur mal an das Testprodukt-Örtchen in Deutschland, wo die ganzen Lebensmittel-Hersteller etc. ihre Produkte, Werbung etc. testen, bevor Sie die ware auf den Markt schmeißen. DAS kostet richtig Geld. K die sind richtig groß, aber wenn ihr das richtig vermarktet, mit einer auf 1k limitierten Spezial Super Duper Mage limited Edition inkl. Fotem 5 Cent wertlos Beilage, dann findet ihr auch genug Leute, die deutlich mehr dafür zahlen als sonst.

Jeden Tag steht ein Fanboy auf, dem man das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen kann, man muss ihn nur finden 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich unterstelle euch nicht, dass ihr das macht. Wollte aber anreißen, dass es hier durchaus genug unvernünftige Leute gibt, denen STYLE! so wichtig ist, dass Sie auch deutlich höhere Preise zahlen, wenn Sie halt das Wunschprodukt bekommen.


PS: Was hat eigentlich das Marketing oder whot ever zur Kritik bzgl eurer alten NTs gesagt? Wäre wirklich SEHR interessiert, wie ihr selbst euch da seht, und ob warum gerade ihr nicht so Promo Aktionen wie Enermax, Cougar etc. macht, um das Vertrauen in eure NTs wieder zu stärken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Eine Spritzgussmaschine kostet je nach Ausstattung um 150.000-250.000 Euro, dazu die Werkzeuge, mit denen dann die Lüfter gespritzt werden, so um 100.000 Euro Pro Werkzeug muss man rechnen.
Peripherie kommt noch dazu, Wartung der Maschinen und Werkzeuge, Personal... Ich gehe von 3-6 Million Euro aus, die das kosten wird.
Das muss man erst mal wieder verdienen.
Und das sind nur Produktionskosten, da ist keine Entwicklung drin, oder gar ein Aufbau einer Produktionshalle.


----------



## Robonator (21. Juli 2011)

Sehr gute Netzteile nur leider öfters zu  teuer für mich


----------



## Superwip (21. Juli 2011)

Spritzgussformen alleine kosten ja in der Größen- und Qualitätsklasse in der Regel einige zehntausend Euro und ein Lüfter besteht nicht nur aus einem Teil...

Prototypen fertigt man mit 3D Druckern

realistisch betrachtet halte ich Lüfter < 140mm auch für einen Nieschenmarkt, der dafür auch schon recht gut gedeckt ist


----------



## Skysnake (21. Juli 2011)

Quanti, da gibt es aber schon SEHR große Unterschiede. Klar wenn du eine Form für 10 Mio Stück machst, ist die Sacke teuer, wird ja ausm Stahlblock gefräst etc. Wenn die aber nur 100 oder 1000 Stück halten muss, dann kannst du auch billigere Materialien etc nehmen. 

Gibt ja auch andere Hersteller, die nur einige tausend Stück mal für etwas produzieren wollen, und die schaffen das auch. Zur Not nimmt man halt ein anderes Verfahren, wobei mir spontan nichts geschickteres einfällt für etwas derartiges. Die Kosten kann man aber auf jeden Fall drücken für ne Kleinserie.


----------



## Aufpassen (21. Juli 2011)

Top Produkte & Top Service.

Etwas teuer, aber ist eben be quiet!
Und Qualität hat seinen Preis.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2011)

Also ich halte nicht mehr viel von BeQuiet, sorry. Mir sind im Foldingeinsatz bis jetzt fünf BeQuiets abgeraucht oder haben begonnen fürchterliche Geräusche zu machen. Das ging bis zur E8-Reihe. Nun setze ich Cougar oder Seasonic ein und die halten Dauerlast aus. Wenigstens ist der Service super und es wurde immer ohne Probleme ein Austauschgerät geliefert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich halte nicht mehr viel von BeQuiet, sorry. Mir sind im Foldingeinsatz bis jetzt fünf BeQuiets abgeraucht oder haben begonnen fürchterliche Geräusche zu machen. Das ging bis zur E8-Reihe. Nun setze ich Cougar oder Seasonic ein und die halten Dauerlast aus. Wenigstens ist der Service super und es wurde immer ohne Probleme ein Austauschgerät geliefert.


 
Ich kann mir mitunter die Magenschmerzen auch nicht verkneifen nach meinem Triple, da fällt einem das unbesorgte zugreifen schwer.


----------



## der8auer (21. Juli 2011)

Hatte vor einigen Jahren schlechte Erfahrungen nachdem zwei mal hintereinander ein BeQuiet Netzteil den Geist aufgegeben hat. Dieses Jahr dachte ich dann aber, dass ich es erneut versuche und habe mir das E8 450W gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Leise und top Qualität. Weiter so


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Juli 2011)

Leider kann ich nur negative Kritik loswerden.

Ich selbst habe nie BQ NT genutzt. Dafür aber 2 Kumpels von mir. Beide hatten mit 2x 8800GT und einem Intel QuadCore Prozessor so fast das gleiche System und eben auch mit über 600(?) Watt ausreichend dimensionierte Netzteile, von BQ. Beide haben auch, wie ich, Folding@Home betrieben und die Rechner liefen 24/7. Der eine Kumpel ist nach 3 geplatzten BQ NT auf Seasonic umgestiegen. Das 4. NT was er dann als Austauschnetzteil bekommen hat, is beim anderen Kumpel geplatzt.

Ich besitzte nun seit über 4 Jahren, vllt sogar 5 Jahren, das gleiche Seasonic 500 Watt Netzteil, welches deutlich länger 24/7 gelaufen ist und mein Rechner wurde 2x aufgerüstet. Ich habe es gekauft zusammen mit einem Q6600 (lief übertaktet auf 3.6 GHz) und einer 8800 GTX, welche mit Volt-Mod über 8800 Ultra Niveau lief. Nun steckt in meinem Rechner ein Q9650 auf 3.6 GHz und eine GTX285 ebenfalls mit Volt-Mod und das Netzteil macht keine Zicken und hat sie nie gemacht. Zeitweise lief mein Rechner bei Benchmarks und Belastungstests laut Watt-Meter an der Steckdose mit über 550 Watt und das NT hat es ausgehalten. Und meine Kumpels und ich gucken Videos auf nem Rechner mit BQ NT und *puff* is der Strom weg. Hat sich echt mit nem lauten Knall verabschiedet.

Tja, leider oder wie auch immer ich das nenne soll, werden BQ NT sehr oft Testsieger bei Testen, vllt mit Recht, aber im Langzeit-Test schneiden sie meiner Erfahrung recht schlecht ab. Ein anderer Kumpel allerdings hat sein 450 Watt BQ NT auch schon seit über 5 Jahren. Aber der hat sein Rechner auch immer so genutzt wie jeder andere "Normalo".

Also für alle die ihre Rechner etwas mehr belasten als andere (z.B. Folding@Home, bzw. stark übertakteter Rechner), kann ich BQ leider nicht empfehlen. Ich persönlich gebe dann lieber paar Euros mehr für ein meiner Ansicht nach qualitativ besseres NT aus.

So...ihr wolltet die Wahrheit, hier ist sie. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden und ich werde gerne eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti, da gibt es aber schon SEHR große Unterschiede. Klar wenn du eine Form für 10 Mio Stück machst, ist die Sacke teuer, wird ja ausm Stahlblock gefräst etc. Wenn die aber nur 100 oder 1000 Stück halten muss, dann kannst du auch billigere Materialien etc nehmen.



Ich bin Diplom Ingenieur für Maschinenentwicklung Kuststoff Technik und Recycling, ich kenne mich damit aus, das ist mein Job. 
Aus einem Stahlblock wird da gar nichts gefräst. Hier geht es um perfekte Präzision, 1/500mm Genauigkeit. Kunststoff schwindet, wenn du ihn verarbeitest, das muss alles einkalkuliert werden. Dann die Oberflächen der Formen.
So ein Lüfterwerkzeug wird aus vielen Einzelteilen bestehen, so um 250 Stück, tippe ich mal.
100.000 Euro Kosten pro Wewrkzeug (für eine 8 fach Form, je nach Maschinengröße) halte ich für gut kalkuliert, vielleicht kommt man damit auch nicht aus.
Jedes Teil eines Lüfters bedarf natürlich einer eigenen Form, eventuell kann man das mit Einsätzen machen, Heißkanalwerkzeug ist obligatorisch.

Je mehr Teile du mit dem Werkzeug spritzen kannst, desto billiger wird das, daher ist es in der Massenproduktion sinnlos ein 2 fach Werkzeug zu nehmen. Da kann man lieber ein 8 fach Werkzeug entwickeln, das über Einsätze verfügt, mit denen lassen sich dann unterschiedliche Größen und Formen (der Rotoren) herstellen.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2011)

Also soweit mir das bekannt ist, werden die Formen für Großserie halt aus Stahl gefertigt, und die für Kleinserien etc. z.B. aus Alu, weils halt einfacher zu bearbeiten ist.

Deswegen mein ich ja auch, man kann da durchaus Geld sparen. Man nimmt halt Formen, die nicht so lange halten, aber billiger sind. Auch kann man halt auf Maschinen gehen, die für kleinere Stückzahlen ausgelegt sind und dann einfachere Formen erlauben.

Man sollte ja auch nicht so viele Formen brauchen. Für den Rahmen zwei und eine für die Lüfterblätter, beim Rest kann man wohl auf Normteile/andere Serien zurückgreifen. 

Bei so ner kleinen Serie sollte es doch auch möglich sein, eine einfache Spritzform zu machen aus 2 Teilen oder? Ich seh da jetzt keine überlagernden Kanten etc. die sehr aufwendige Werkzeuge nötig machen. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mich da nur ganz am Rande mit auskenne, wie so etwas gemacht wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Du kannst auch mit einem 1 fach Werkzeug arbeiten und den Lüfter dann mit Mehrkomponentenmaschinen herstellen, in einem Durchsatz. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei so ner kleinen Serie sollte es doch auch möglich sein, eine einfache Spritzform zu machen aus 2 Teilen oder? Ich seh da jetzt keine überlagernden Kanten etc. die sehr aufwendige Werkzeuge nötig machen. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mich da nur ganz am Rande mit auskenne, wie so etwas gemacht wird.



Was verstehst du unter 2 Teilen?
Alleine die Auswerferfunktion beinhaltet mehrere Stufen, ein Teil ist da nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2011)

Ich mein mit 2 Teilen halt die beiden Seiten der Lüfterform. Ohne Auswurf ohne alles. Für was gibts Hände... 

Deswegen rede ich ja von Kleinserie  Da lässt sich wirklich massig einsparen. Klar steigen dadurch die Stückkosten auf das 10-100 fache oder mehr an, aber wenn man jetzt bei 1k Lüftern pro Lüfter 1-10€ drauf legt, ist das in meinen Augen verkraftbar dafür, das man sozusagen eine Marktanalyse macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich mein mit 2 Teilen halt die beiden Seiten der Lüfterform. Ohne Auswurf ohne alles. Für was gibts Hände...



Dann sag, dass du die beiden Formhälften meinst, sonst könnte man denken, dass du was genommen hast. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Deswegen rede ich ja von Kleinserie  Da lässt sich wirklich massig einsparen. Klar steigen dadurch die Stückkosten auf das 10-100 fache oder mehr an, aber wenn man jetzt bei 1k Lüftern pro Lüfter 1-10€ drauf legt, ist das in meinen Augen verkraftbar dafür, das man sozusagen eine Marktanalyse macht.



Was nützt es dir aber, wenn die Form dann nur 50.000 in der Herstellung kostet, du aber trotzdem die Kapazitäten für eine weitere Form in der Produktion schaffen musst, zuzüglich zu dem höheren Arbeitsaufwand, der anfällt, wenn du es im Halbautomatik Betrieb laufen hast.
Ein Lüfter zum Stückpreis von 40€ kauft keiner.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2011)

Ganz einfach, kleine Stückzahlen, bei denen die Verluste sind all zu groß sind?

Es heißt ja der Markt wäre zu klein. Viele wünschen es sich aber, damit Sie eben 120er UND 140er/200er Lüfter haben aus der selben Serie. Viele inkl. mir finden es besche... unterschiedliche Lüfter im Gehäuse zu haben. Das sieht einfach nicht aus. Daher greifen viele wohl zu anderen Herstellern.

Man kann also mit relativ "wenig" Kosten antesten, ob es eben nicht doch einen Markt gibt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, kleine Stückzahlen, bei denen die Verluste sind all zu groß sind?


Das ist ja gerade das Problem!

Wir brauchen eine gewisse Anzahl an verkauften Lüftern, um den 'Break Even' zu ereichen. Sprich die Investitionskosten für die Entwicklung (Samples + Erstellen der Werkzeuge) wieder rein zu bekommen. Wir denken aber momentan nicht, dass wir in der Lage sind, diese Stückzahl zu erreichen. Das bedeutet, das wir sehr lange brauchen werden, um an diesem Produkt etwas verdienen zu können. Aus diesem Grunde scheuen wir uns davor, diese Lüfter zu entwickeln. Was die Zukunft bringt, steht noch nicht fest 
Wenn wir der Meinung sind, dass sich ein 180mm bzw 200mm Lüfter lohnen würde, werden wir sicherlich mit der Entwicklung beginnen.

Momentan ist dieser Punkt aber (noch) nicht erreicht. Zumal alle Plätze für 180mm Lüfter (oder größer) idR schon in den Gehäusen genutzt werden, so dass wir hier von Ersatzteilen sprechen.


----------



## taks (22. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne nur die Netzteile von BeQuiet und bin sehr zufrieden.
Das erste war ein P4-450W das seit 2005 seinen Dienst ohne Probleme verrichtet.
Und dann noch ein E6-400W das seit 2008 ohne irgend ein Problem läuft. Dazu sind sie auch sehr leise. 
Den Preis finde ich auch angemessen, diese Geiz ist geil Mentalität nervt sowieso...

Zusammenfassung: Sieht schick aus, ist leise, die Qualität ist gut. Was will man mehr?


----------



## sfc (22. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze im Hauptrechner ein Dark Power Pro P9 550 und im Zweitrechner ein kleines Straight Power mit 400 Watt. Bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden und würde wieder zuschlagen. Ich habe noch ein altes Dark Power P6 als Ersatzteil. Eventuell kommt es demnächst auch in den Rechner meiner Eltern. Auch habe ich schon mehrfach Netzteile empfohlen, die jetzt bei Freunden ihren Dienst tun. Ein bisschen ärgerlich finde ich, dass ihr so kurze Kabel für den 4-poligen CPU-Anschluss habt. Das könnte ruhig etwas länger sein. Schade finde ich, dass man von eurem ansprechenden Designs bei neueren Gehäusen kaum etwas sieht, weil sich das ausschließlich auf die Unterseite beschränkt. Da könntet ihr ruhig mal etwas bei Cougar abkupfern  Die Silent Wings finde ich auch sehr gut. Mit euren Kühlern habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können. 

Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal dran gedacht, Gehäuse oder VGA-Kühler zu entwickeln?


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Juli 2011)

schön zu lesen, wenn auch ziemlich OT, wer sich wie gedanken macht um etwas produzieren zu können. 
ist jetzt ernst gemeint, weil von i-welchen maschinen zur massenproduktion von z.B. lüftern hab ich nämlich keinen plan, aber ihr habt das alles recht nachvollziehbar ausdiskutiert.

zum thema lüfter, design, preis...wie hier schon mal angesprochen worden ist; ja auch ich gehöre zu denen, die sich gerne schicke sachen für ihren pc kaufen, wenn auch die leistung stimmt, deshalb gerne das ein oder andere be quiet produkt


----------



## Nosferatu05 (22. Juli 2011)

Also ich kann über eure Marke nichts schlechtes berichten. Das Problem ist nur, das ich keinen wirklichen Vergleich habe. Nutze eigentlich immer BeQuiet weil mich die Qualität und langlebigkeit überzeugt.

Ich wollte dennoch eine andere Marke ausprobieren um einfach mal zu sehen, ob es nicht noch etwas gibt, das ihr nicht habt. Dazu kam es aber nicht, denn obwohl ich nur ein 450 Watt NT von euch habe, läuft es nun problemlos in meinem neuen 24/7 PC mit einer GTX 570. Was mich am NT aber stört sind die einzelnen Kabel die durch diese Schutzhüllen so unflexibel sind, das man sie kaum ordentlich im Gehäuse verschwinden lassen kann. Vielleicht wurde das aber auch bei den neuen Modellen verbessert. Die Preise für NTS jeglicher Marken finde ich trotzdem unverschämt 

Deshalb nun eine Idee:

Da es scheinbar viele User gibt die eure Produkte über etliche Jahre nutzen oder einfach nur an eurer Marke festhalten, könntet ihr doch einen Treuebonus einführen der einen zB. beim Kauf eines neuen NTs einen Rabatt gewährt oder ähnliches.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, kleine Stückzahlen, bei denen die Verluste sind all zu groß sind?



Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen, gerade die kleinen Stückzahlen brechen einem das Genick. 
Du brauchst eine gewisse Anzahl, damit sich das rentiert, je mehr, desto besser.



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wenn wir der Meinung sind, dass sich ein 180mm bzw 200mm Lüfter lohnen würde, werden wir sicherlich mit der Entwicklung beginnen.
> 
> Momentan ist dieser Punkt aber (noch) nicht erreicht. Zumal alle Plätze für 180mm Lüfter (oder größer) idR schon in den Gehäusen genutzt werden, so dass wir hier von Ersatzteilen sprechen.



Würdet ihr Gehäuse anbieten, die eben genau diese Lüfter brauchen/benutzen/beinhalten, würde sich das sehr viel mehr lohnen. 



caduzzz schrieb:


> schön zu lesen, wenn auch ziemlich OT, wer sich wie gedanken macht um etwas produzieren zu können.
> ist jetzt ernst gemeint, weil von i-welchen maschinen zur massenproduktion von z.B. lüftern hab ich nämlich keinen plan, aber ihr habt das alles recht nachvollziehbar ausdiskutiert.


 
Wie gesagt, ich bin Ingenieur, ich kenne mich damit aus.
Kalkulation ist das A und O, liegst du da falsch, zahlst du drauf, gerade bei Kleinserien verdient man in der Regel nichts, das macht man über die Stückzahl und ein 8 fach Werkzeug, das 100.000€ in der Anschaffung kostet, ist effizienter als ein 2 fach Werkzeug, das 30.000€ kostet.



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Da es scheinbar viele User gibt die eure Produkte über etliche Jahre nutzen oder einfach nur an eurer Marke festhalten, könntet ihr doch einen Treuebonus einführen der einen zB. beim Kauf eines neuen NTs einen Rabatt gewährt oder ähnliches.


 
Meinst du wie beim Rasierer oder Mixer?
"Kauf einen neuen, gebe dein Altgerät ab, dann bekommst du Rabatt"


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2011)

Quanti, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Du redest davon, dass man bei kleinen Stückzahlen mehr Verlust/Stück macht, und ich davon, dass man eben weniger Verlust (overall) macht. 

Es geht ja darum, ob es überhaupt einen Markt/Nachfrage nach solchen Lüftern gibt. Daher möglichst wenig Ausgaben, wobei man natürlich nicht 10 Stück macht  Sondern halt "nur" 1k oder 5k, so lange wie die billig-Form halt mit macht. 

Mir ist dabei auch klar, dass man Xk € in den Sand setzt. Dafür kann man aber 100% sicher sagen, wie der Markt aussieht 

Ich vermute nämlich, dass der Markt für so etwas teils unterschätzt wird. Gerade auf 140er Lüfter würde ich heute achten beim Gehäuse kauf, zudem kaufen viele eben komplettsets, sprich 1x 140mm Lüfter dabei, aber 3 120er, dann kauft "viele" (so wie ich) eben von einem Hersteller, der eine Serie mit beiden Größen anbietet.

Aber eigentlich ist es auch müßig darüber zu diskutieren. BeQuit wird schon wissen, wie groß Ihnen das Risiko ist, oder nicht. Immerhin sitzen Sie ja an der Quelle für die Infos 

Viel wichtiger finde ich wirklich, dass man den Imageschaden der Chinaböller NT-Serien von früher mal weg bekommt. Wenn man sich das mal so anschaut, hatten ja wirklich viele die gleichen Probleme wie ich.

Ich z.B. hab früher auch auf Asus geschwört! Das waren für mich die besten MBs. Tja bis das A8N-SLI Deluxe Rev 1.0 kam.... 2 oder 3 Boards die komplett schrott waren, und beim dritten oder vierten hab ich dann nen 50mm Nachrüst-PAstlüfter mit SPACKS!-Schrauben drauf geknallt... Das war mein letztes ASUS Board bis heute... Und wenn es ein neues gibt von ASUS, dann kauf ich es erst nachdem es 2 Monate auf dem Markt ist! Das Vertrauen in den Hersteller ist absolut am Boden zerstört. Genau wie bei BeQuit. Schade eigentlich drum, aber gebranntes Kind und so


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir aneinander vorbei reden.
Ich weiß ja, was wie kostet, ich hab einen Manager Lehrgang gemacht. 
In 15 Jahren bin ich CEO. 
(hoffentlich dann nicht bei AMD )

Du kannst eine Kleinstserie aufstellen, für 10.000 Stück oder so.
Die verkaufst du dann für 11 Euro das Stück an den Händler.
Macht 110.000 Euro Umsatz.
Das Werkzeug hat 40.000 gekostet, die Maschinenkapazität 100.000€, das Personal 50.000€, Marketing und PiPaPo 20.000€
Moment... ich hab ja einen Verlust gemacht. 

Also musst du die Stückzahl steigern, was aber auch die Kosten für die Maschinenkapazität erhöht und auch die Kosten für das Werkzeug, denn das muss ja gewartet werden. Personalkosten steigen auch.
 Du musst also, sagen wir mal 250.000 Stück produzieren um ausgeglichen zu sein.
Doch wer kauft dir die 250.000 Lüfter ab?
Sooo viele brauchen ja keine 180/200mm Lüfter.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2011)

Siehst du wir reden aneinander vorbei 

ICH! akzeptiere/tolleriere einen Verlust von X€ ja und sehe dies als Ausgabe für eine Marktanalys/Promo Aktion.

Nehmen wir mal an, deine Annahmen sind richtig. Dann sind das round about 80-100k €, die ich dafür einplane. Dann hab ich aber eine gute Werbeaktion + zuverlässige Zahlen der Marktsituation. Jetzt muss man sich eben fragen, ob es einem das Wert ist oder nicht.

Ich würde sagen ja, wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Firmen für so etwas verlangen. Zudem kann man die Kosten mit ne "limited" Edition sicherlich noch etwas drücken, da die Leute bereit sind mehr zu zahlen. Steck noch nen BeQuit Pin oder Mousepad für nen Euro dazu und du kannst sicherlich 20€ verlangen, nur weil eben limited drauf steht 

Du willst Gewinn damit machen, ich will eine möglichst günstige Marktanalyse, die die Kosten rechtfertigt


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du wie beim Rasierer oder Mixer?
> "Kauf einen neuen, gebe dein Altgerät ab, dann bekommst du Rabatt"


 
Nein das alte abgeben muss ja nicht sein wobei ich das auch machen würde, wozu kauf ich mir sonst ein neues? Manche würden das alte NT aber auch in einen zweitrechner stecken oder wie auch immer. Ich fänd es einfach eine gute Idee, so den Leuten zu zeigen, das sie ihnen wichtig sind. Warum also nicht?

Zumindest würde ich dann erst gar nicht etwas anderes ausprobieren wollen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> ICH! akzeptiere/tolleriere einen Verlust von X€ ja und sehe dies als Ausgabe für eine Marktanalys/Promo Aktion.



ICH nicht, kann ich nicht und BeQuiet wird das auch nicht akzeptieren.
Du musst bedenken, dass das nicht solche Firmen sind, die Milliarden Euro an Kapital sicher liegen haben und sich mal "einen Gag" erlauben können.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du willst Gewinn damit machen, ich will eine möglichst günstige Marktanalyse, die die Kosten rechtfertigt



Marktanalyse kannst du auch machen, indem du nichts herstellst, sondern die normalen Wege nimmst, wie man Analysen eben erstellt.
Aber Physiker sind halt ein anderes Völkchen. 



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Nein das alte abgeben muss ja nicht sein wobei ich das auch machen würde, wozu kauf ich mir sonst ein neues? Manche würden das alte NT aber auch in einen zweitrechner stecken oder wie auch immer. Ich fänd es einfach eine gute Idee, so den Leuten zu zeigen, das sie ihnen wichtig sind. Warum also nicht?
> 
> Zumindest würde ich dann erst gar nicht etwas anderes ausprobieren wollen



Und wie willst du das umsetzen?
Jeder, der kauft, muss sich bei BeQuiet registrieren um mal günstiger ein neues kaufen zu können?


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich versuch eben Marketing+Marktanalyse Kostengünstig unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Ob sich so etwas lohnt muss man natürlich dann im Zweifelsfall mit SPITZEM! Bleistift durchrechnen, zu verschenken hat man man ja wirklich nichts. Da hast du Recht, und das sehe ich als Schwabe auch nicht anders 

Vernünftige Marktanalysen sind aber halt schon recht teuer, vor allem halt, wenn die Daten wirklich vernünftig erhoben werden. Daher kann so eine Kleinserie durchaus kostengünstiger sein, als eine reine Markterhebung.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Juli 2011)

Mein toller Vorschlag geht wegen euch Marketingexperten völlig unter. Vielleicht spendiert ihr euch mal eine Runde PM-Geplänkel?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Vernünftige Marktanalysen sind aber halt schon recht teuer, vor allem halt, wenn die Daten wirklich vernünftig erhoben werden. Daher kann so eine Kleinserie durchaus kostengünstiger sein, als eine reine Markterhebung.


 
Aber nicht so teuer wie eine Marktanalyse und wenn sie eben daraus besteht, dass ein netter BeQuiet Staff, mit Namen Stefan (), in vielen Foren einen Thread eröffnet und darin fragt, wer alles Interesse an 180/200mm Lüftern hat.
Das ist zwar nicht repräsentativ, aber was ist das schon im Hardware Bereich.

Ich denke mal, fragst du die richtigen Leute, dann würde alle sagen, dass BeQuiet mindestens noch Gehäuse anbieten müsste (man könnte sie auch inklusive Lüfter und Netzteil anbieten, so also Kombi Paket) ind verschiedenen Größen. Es müssen ja nicht 20 Stück sein. 2-3 Midi Tower, einen Mini Tower, 3 Big Tower und man wäre gut dabei. 
Dazu könnte man ein Joint Venture mit einer Firma eingehen, die Erfahrung im Gehäusebau hat und deren Gehäuse als Grundlage genommen hat.
Das Xigmatek Midgard basiert auch auf dem Cooler Master CM690 und das Asgard auf dem Elite.
Das Elysium und das Pantheon sind inzwischen Eigengewächse.
BeQuiet könnte einen ähnlichen Weg gehen und mit Sicherheit werden gerade die Cases von BeQuiet stylisch eine Mega Nummer werden, die Fans kloppen sich darum, man reißt es ihnen aus den Händen ().
Der Chef hat Dollarzeichen im Auge. 
Und Stefan wird zum Oberguru befördert, weil seine Analyse das auf den Weg gebracht hat.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2011)

Naja, das ist halt so ne Sache. Kostet halt auch recht viel Geld, und ist so naja. Man gewinnt ja nichts wirkliches dazu, außer halt einen Rabatt für den Käufer, wobei man dann auch noch Käufer anspricht, bei denen es eh wahrscheinlich ist, dass diese wieder bei einem einkaufen. Marketingtechnisch nicht so wirklich glücklich wie ich finde.

Wenn dann so, dass man den Leuten, die noch ein altes NT der schlechten Serien haben ein neues Spendiert zum Testen. (Ja ich hab noch eins daheim liegen )

Das sind halt wohl verdammt wenige Leute, wenn man es geschickt aufzieht, kann man aber sicherlich eine gute PR-Aktion daraus machen.

EDIT:

Hehe Quanti, das ist natürlich ne gute Idee, wobei man ja auf Chieftec z.B. zurückgreifen könnte. Die sind selbst nicht mehr wirklich am Markt vorhanden, haben aber einiges an know-how. Zudem ist deren Design wirklich ziemlich schlicht, was zu BeQuit wohl gut passen würde und Sie haben eben schon SEHR lange Dinge, die noch heute kein Standard sind. Da sind also sicherlich auch viele Patente inklusive.

EDIT2:

Hab mal grad bei denen geschaut, die haben wirklich noch verdammt viele alte Teile im Programm, bzw. ihr Grundkonzept steht halt noch immer recht eindeutig da. Das wäre sicherlich eine gute Grundlage mit der Werkzeuglosen Montage von 3,5" und 5,25" Laufwerken. Den Innenraum im Bereich des MB sowie die Lüftergrößen müsste man vielleicht anpassen, aber ansonsten sind die Gehäuse von der Anordnung der Festplatten etc. her schon recht gut. MB Tray sollte halt mal überarbeitet werden, dass ist aber sicherlich eine machbare Aufgabe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Mein toller Vorschlag geht wegen euch Marketingexperten völlig unter. Vielleicht spendiert ihr euch mal eine Runde PM-Geplänkel?


 
Ach, Stefan findet den schon, kannst du ja noch mal farblich markieren. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, das ist halt so ne Sache. Kostet halt auch recht viel Geld, und ist so naja. Man gewinnt ja nichts wirkliches dazu, außer halt einen Rabatt für den Käufer, wobei man dann auch noch Käufer anspricht, bei denen es eh wahrscheinlich ist, dass diese wieder bei einem einkaufen. Marketingtechnisch nicht so wirklich glücklich wie ich finde.



Sehe ich ähnlich, wird am Ende mehr kosten als es bringt.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn dann so, dass man den Leuten, die noch ein altes NT der schlechten Serien haben ein neues Spendiert zum Testen. (Ja ich hab noch eins daheim liegen )



Jop, ich warte dann auch darauf, dass ich ein P10 geschenkt bekomme. 
(nicht, dass alle darauf warten und keiner kauft )



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das sind halt wohl verdammt wenige Leute, wenn man es geschickt aufzieht, kann man aber sicherlich eine gute PR-Aktion daraus machen.



PR ist wichtig, klar, BeQuiet hat ja ein Image, das muss man nur richtig einsetzen, dann kann man praktisch alles vermarkten.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Hehe Quanti, das ist natürlich ne gute Idee, wobei man ja auf Chieftec z.B. zurückgreifen könnte. Die sind selbst nicht mehr wirklich am Markt vorhanden, haben aber einiges an know-how. Zudem ist deren Design wirklich ziemlich schlicht, was zu BeQuit wohl gut passen würde und Sie haben eben schon SEHR lange Dinge, die noch heute kein Standard sind. Da sind also sicherlich auch viele Patente inklusive.



Hmm, keine Ahnung, ich kenne Chieftec nicht so, man könnte aber auch an andere herantreten und das machen.
Vielleicht auch Technologietransfer mit Xigmatekl. Dann sind die Ximatek Lüfter nicht mehr so müllig und BeQuiet baut darauf sehr geile Gehäuse auf. Sie müssen halt zum Image der Firma passen. Niemand will verspielten Plastikkram haben, aber zu schlicht darf es auch nicht sein, es muss sich ja aus der Masse abheben.

"_Sie kennen uns, Sie wissen, was Sie an uns haben.. lernen Sie uns neu kennen.. Sehen Sie das, was Sie nicht erwartet haben.. die neue *Dark Tower Serie*... Coming Soon_"


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich sehr gut an 

Chieftec ist mir halt in den Sinn gekommen, weil Sie selbst nicht mehr sonderlich aktiv sind, aber schon sicherlich seit 10 Jahren oder so werkzeuglose Monate aller möglichen Komponenten ermöglichen. Das ist halt einfach solide Technik, und darauf kann man sehr gut aufbauen, ohne ein billiger/teuerer Abklatsch zu werden.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (23. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Es geht ja darum, ob es überhaupt einen Markt/Nachfrage nach solchen Lüftern gibt. Daher möglichst wenig Ausgaben, wobei man natürlich nicht 10 Stück macht  Sondern halt "nur" 1k oder 5k, so lange wie die billig-Form halt mit macht.


Ich glaub, du stellst es dir etwaseinfach vor 
Wobei ja schon die 1k relativ viel sind, für Lüfter, die kaum am Markt sind. Wir erwarten auch nicht, dass wir diese 1k in einer relativ kurzen Zeit abverkaufen könnten.

Kurz: wir schätzen, dass wir von den 180mm Lüftern nur eine 2stellige Zahl im Monat absetzen können. Wenn wir jetzt Glück haben, wäre das  eine relativ hohe 2stellige Zahl. Dennoch: mit 1000 Stück könnten wir durchaus ein Jahr lang auskommen - was eher schlecht ist.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist es auch müßig darüber zu diskutieren. BeQuit wird schon wissen, wie groß Ihnen das Risiko ist, oder nicht. Immerhin sitzen Sie ja an der Quelle für die Infos


Genau, momentan ist uns das Risiko, das wir die Entwicklungs- und Werkzeugkosten nicht wieder rein bekommen werden, zu groß. Wie es in einigen Jahren ausschauen kann? Who knows. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger finde ich wirklich, dass man den Imageschaden der Chinaböller NT-Serien von früher mal weg bekommt. Wenn man sich das mal so anschaut, hatten ja wirklich viele die gleichen Probleme wie ich.


Da ist irgendwie mein Statement untergegangen :|

Wobei hierhauptsächlich 2 Modelle einer Charge der E5 Serie betroffen waren und auch der Lüftercontroller keine OCP besaß, was dann zu einem Ausfall durch Überlast führte (und letztendlich zu einem Ausfall des Netzteiles durch Überhitzung)...


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2011)

Autsch zweistellig. AUTSCH.... 

Ok, wenn man den Markt derart klein einschätzt, dann wird es natürlich richtig übel. Hätte ich jetzt eigentlich nicht gedacht, da es ja schon einige Gehäuse gibt, die 120/140er erlauben, dann die ganzen Radis und auch so mancher CPU-Kühler kann ja auf 140er setzen. Naja, aber die Konkurrenz ist auch groß. 

Mit der Erwartung natürlich absoluter Blödsinn. Das wäre finanzieller Harikiri.

Was die NTs angeht, ja das ist unter gegangen 

Ich schau mal welche NTs es waren 

Ach so und Guten Morgen am WE arbeiten 

EDIT:

Ich habs im Netz gefunden. Das hier ist das NT, dass mir 2 oder 3 mal abgeraucht ist.


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Autsch zweistellig. AUTSCH....
> 
> Ok, wenn man den Markt derart klein einschätzt, dann wird es natürlich richtig übel. Hätte ich jetzt eigentlich nicht gedacht, da es ja schon einige Gehäuse gibt, die 120/140er erlauben, dann die ganzen Radis und auch so mancher CPU-Kühler kann ja auf 140er setzen. Naja, aber die Konkurrenz ist auch groß.
> 
> ...


 
Aber du weißt schon, dass wir die ganze Zeit von 180er/200er Lüftern reden, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Aber du weißt schon, dass wir die ganze Zeit von 180er/200er Lüftern reden, oder?


 
140mm Lüfter sind in der Herstellung günstiger, da man nicht so viel Kunststoff-Granulat braucht.


----------



## derstef (28. Juli 2011)

Meine Erfahrung mit be quiet ist das die inzwischen 1A Lüfter machen, aber die NT sind eher naja.
Ich habe ein Dark Power Pro 850W P7 - damals 180 Euro - der Lüfter ist inzwischen das lauteste am System und wenn beide Grafikkarten dran saugen hört man sogar die Spulen


----------



## UnnerveD (29. Juli 2011)

derstef schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit be quiet ist das die inzwischen 1A Lüfter machen, aber die NT sind eher naja.
> Ich habe ein Dark Power Pro 850W P7 - damals 180 Euro - der Lüfter ist inzwischen das lauteste am System und wenn beide Grafikkarten dran saugen hört man sogar die Spulen


 

Ich persönlich fand die P7 Serie auch nicht so berauschend - seitdem ist aber eine Menge passiert und die neuen E8/P9 Modelle sind echt genial hinsichtlich der Leistung und Lautstärke (zumindest Sub 600W -> darüber hab ich noch keines in der Hand gehabt).


----------



## derstef (29. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand die P7 Serie auch nicht so berauschend - seitdem ist aber eine Menge passiert und die neuen E8/P9 Modelle sind echt genial hinsichtlich der Leistung und Lautstärke (zumindest Sub 600W -> darüber hab ich noch keines in der Hand gehabt).


 
Ich hab inzwischen den Support kontaktiert und die Antwort bekommen das sie mir nicht sagen dürfen welcher Lüfter verbaut ist und das ich wegen des Prüfsiegels davon absehen soll den selber zu wechseln. 
Da ich aber noch Garantie habe soll ich es einschicken.
Werde ich wahrscheinlich auch tun - hoffe nur das sie mir nicht nach 2-3 Wochen mit der Antwort "das muss so laut" / "alles vollkommen i.O." kommen.

*UPDATE*:

Habe das Netzteil am Montag (14.11.) eingeschickt und heute (18.11.) ein neueres Modell (P7->P8) zurückbekommen - Respekt! - das nenne ich mal Support


----------



## Niza (30. Juli 2011)

Super Marke
Habe das BeQuiet PCGH Edition 600W
und mehrere Silent wings

Also machen gute Netzteile und Lüfter


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. August 2011)

Gute Produkte, schneller und kompetenter Kundenservice, ansprechendes Design und vorallem: Leise Hardware.
Ihr macht eurem Namen alle Ehre, weiter so


----------



## Oromus (23. August 2011)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Gute Produkte, schneller und kompetenter Kundenservice, ansprechendes Design und vorallem: Leise Hardware.
> Ihr macht eurem Namen alle Ehre, weiter so



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.


----------



## FloH 31 (16. September 2011)

Was Lüfter angeht kommt mir außer Bequiet im Moment nicht anderes ins Gehäuse. Das Lager und die Gummientkoppler sind nach wie vor sehr sehr gut, allerdings fände ich ein etwas breiteres Portfolio in der Hinsicht angenehm, vor allem weil jetzt auch zunehmend andere Hersteller ernstzunehmende Alternativen verkaufen/angekündigt haben.

Bei Netzteilen habe ich bisher immer auf die Straight Power Reihe gesetzt mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin, wobei mein aktuelles wegen der Gold Zertifizierung ein Seasonic Netzteil ist. Allerdings bin ich zuversichtlich was die nächste Straight Power Reihe betrifft.


Generell steht Bequiet bei mir für leise Komponenten und solide Qualität.


----------



## pibels94 (16. September 2011)

Marke mit "Edel"Status zu fairen Preisen, guter Kundensupport


----------



## Per4mance (16. September 2011)

war jahrelang Enermax treu und hab jetzt mein erstes E8 und bin sehr zufrieden. das nächste wird wohl auch weider eins werden


----------



## Crix1990 (26. September 2011)

Hm...bei meinem Eindruck liegt es gerade an euch, wie es ausfällt.
Hatte schon Erfahrungen mit nem E5 (nach 2 Jahren quasi explodiert) und nem E6 (nach nehm jahr war da nix mehr quiet dran).

Hatte seit dem ein Enermax Liberty und ein Superflower Atlas. Jetzt neu  ein E8 (seit noch nicht mal nem Monat), was leider jetzt schon hinüber  ist!

Gleichzeitig seh ich den Lüfter deutlich näher an dem Superflower, als  an dem Enermax, was für mich bedeutet, dass (lautstärkemäßig)  Superflower so viel günstiger ist, dass ich das für den Einstieg  empfehlen würde, und ein Enermax nur so wenig teuerer ist, dass ich es  jedem im Highendbereich empfehlen würde.

Ich hoff ja jetzt noch, dass mein E8 generell ein Montagsgerät ist  (Fehler passieren jedem, da muss jetzt euer Service ran), aber wenn dass  gerade beim Lüfter nicht besser wird (das NT ist gegen meine Enermax  T.B.Apollish mit 120 bzw. 140 mm deutlich rauszuhören, da es unangenehm  surrt), bereuhe ich doch, kein Enermax oder Corsair genommen zu haben.


----------



## paramilitär (26. September 2011)

leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit bequiet, für mich gibt es nur eine Marke, wenn es um Netzteile geht: Enermax halt,

wenn ich mit einer Marke hochzufrieden bin, bleibe ich bei dieser, solange bis ich enttäuscht werde, aber das kann ich mir von Enermax nicht vorstellen, nicht ohne Grund sind Enermax NT hochpreisig/hochwertig, aber vor allem auch die Optik lässt keine Wünsche offen.


gruß


----------



## UnnerveD (29. September 2011)

Crix1990 schrieb:


> [...]), aber wenn dass  gerade beim Lüfter nicht besser wird (das NT ist gegen meine Enermax  T.B.Apollish mit 120 bzw. 140 mm deutlich rauszuhören, da es unangenehm  surrt), bereuhe ich doch, kein Enermax oder Corsair genommen zu haben.


 
I)ch weiß nicht, welches Modell du da genommen hast, aber die E8 400 / 450 / 480, die ich bisher verbaut habe, schlagen den T.B.Apollish 120 locker hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Nebengeräusche. Beim T.B.Apollish ist der Abstand geringer, wenn nicht sogar gleich 0.


----------



## Jan565 (29. September 2011)

Meine generelle Meinung zu be Quiet:

Die NT´s bieten genau das was versprochen wird und man hat etwas langlebigen und Hochwertiges. Ich selber habe in meinem Gaming Rechner kein Be Quiet, aber in meinem 2. Rechner ein älteres, das funktioniert Tadelos ohne Probleme, auch wenn man denen mal viel zu viel abverlangt. 

Für kommt es beim Netzteil darauf an etwas Hochwertiges zu bekommen, was lange hält und vor allem viel aushält.


----------



## Crix1990 (29. September 2011)

@UnnerveD: Es ist weniger die Lautstärke, als das sehr unangenehme Kratzgeräusch (quasi der Klang des Lüfters), wobei das Liberty halt doch deutlich leiser ist (ich hoff da halt auf ein Montagsgerät, meins wird morgen getauscht).


----------



## SESOFRED (29. September 2011)

Ich finde Eure produkte echt Top!
Netzteile sind schön leise und zuverlässig und sehen gut aus.
Ich bin aber noch mehr Fan von euren Silent wing Lüftern 
Ich würde Eure Artikel immer wider kaufen.

Sesofred


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. September 2011)

Crix1990 schrieb:


> @UnnerveD: Es ist weniger die Lautstärke, als das sehr unangenehme Kratzgeräusch (quasi der Klang des Lüfters), wobei das Liberty halt doch deutlich leiser ist (ich hoff da halt auf ein Montagsgerät, meins wird morgen getauscht).


 Hm, ein Silent Wings Lüfter mit FDB Lager, wie er in einem E8 zu finden ist, sollte die von dir erwähnten Geräusche nicht erzeugen...


----------



## Crix1990 (29. September 2011)

Klingt halt leicht schabend.
Naja, hab gerad die Mail bekommen, dass das NT heute losgeschickt wird.


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2011)

Stefan, gibts eigentlich noch ein Feedback, was eure Leute über die Meinung der User so denkt? Wäre denke ich wirklich SEHR interessant, und auch angemessen. Gab ja doch öfters eine Kritik an euren NTs (von früher).

Ich fände es gut, wenn ihr euch mal dazu äußern könntet, und wenn es nur das ist, dass das nicht mehr zutrifft.


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Oktober 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich fände es gut, wenn ihr euch mal dazu äußern könntet, und wenn es nur das ist, dass das nicht mehr zutrifft.


 
Das wurde schon mehrmals in diesen, aber auch in anderen Threads erläutert - ja es gab mal Probleme bei BQ-Serien (allen voran die E5), aber mittlerweile sind diese passé.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja das ist MIR auch klar 

Es geht halt nur darum, dass wenn man Leute nach ihrer Meinung fragt ein minimales Feedback zu dieser Meinung immer gern sehen wird. Das können auch hole Werbephrasen sein, aber dann weiß man, dass das auch "ankommt"/gelesen wird, und nicht nur einfach so gefragt wird.


----------

